# Bringing Down The House



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Click if you think you have had the worse day ever. 

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u90/snopesbinary/Accidents/?action=view&current=crushroof.flv

See it wasn't that bad of a day


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OMg! I wonder if they had been okay...? Thats one horrible oopsie.. O_O


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

wooooow. yea thats crazy, and i wonder if the trailer was a rental lol! or new... you would think they would know that its really tall -_- And id have thought that those gas station roofs would be a bit more solid tbh...


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Those roofs are incredibly lightweight. I've been on top of one installing lighting during a windy day... it was like being on a sailboat.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Did anybody look at the rest of the videos? There are some crazy crashes...most probably without happy endings


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

whoh man that sucks.. 

One time I drove into the underground parking lot under MEC with my canoe tied to my roof.. whoops! just made a scrapy crunch sound but everything was relatively ok.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Did anybody look at the rest of the videos? There are some crazy crashes...most probably without happy endings


Those are horrible


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> One time I drove into the underground parking lot under MEC with my canoe tied to my roof.. whoops! just made a scrapy crunch sound but everything was relatively ok.


lol. My fears come true.

Yeah, the other videos are...tragic to say the least. Except the deer one, which was disturbingly funny, considering the deer goes flying like 50 feet.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

that deer 'decided' it would rather live on top of the forest....
The water main breaking one was also kinda funny, alot of water 2. Maybe they were just doing a water change? lol


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

it doesn't look like they could have survived... that roof complety crushed the cab...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

the deer one reminded me of this one..


----------

